# Under Chassis Storage Options



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Has anyone added or made storage bins for underneath their trailer? I have a 230RS and would love just a little more room to store. I found this one

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/underchassis-storage-container-double-with-spare-tire-carrier/75837

It's a bit pricey but at least gives me an idea on how to fab something.


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

That is what i have been wanting but you are right right, pricey. I have not been able to commit to loosing the clearence. I did see one post about a 230 with a compartment added in the belly with the hatch in the floor of the front cargo bay. Not sure if it was this forum.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

2011 210RS said:


> That is what i have been wanting but you are right right, pricey. I have not been able to commit to loosing the clearence. I did see one post about a 230 with a compartment added in the belly with the hatch in the floor of the front cargo bay. Not sure if it was this forum.


That's interesting.i just put a compartment in the floor in the garage area of my 280 RS.12.5 deep.Holds 4 6 volt batteries and extra room for oil and filters ect for the atv.At that depth works out perfect for the supports and runs flush with the bottom of the hitch frame.Didn't want to lose any clearance.Now i can make a cage where the batteries use to go for blocks ect.Hope to get some pics up at some point when the job is 100% complete.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Tourdfox said:


> That is what i have been wanting but you are right right, pricey. I have not been able to commit to loosing the clearence. I did see one post about a 230 with a compartment added in the belly with the hatch in the floor of the front cargo bay. Not sure if it was this forum.


That's interesting.i just put a compartment in the floor in the garage area of my 280 RS.12.5 deep.Holds 4 6 volt batteries and extra room for oil and filters ect for the atv.At that depth works out perfect for the supports and runs flush with the bottom of the hitch frame.Didn't want to lose any clearance.Now i can make a cage where the batteries use to go for blocks ect.Hope to get some pics up at some point when the job is 100% complete.
[/quote]
Please more info on this Tourdfox. I just finished installing a Xantrex inverter. Now I need the dual 6v setup but have limited tongue weight. I really like your solution. 
So cut a hole in cargo area floor. Add metal box. Bolt lip to floor. Fasten down a lid. Sounds perfect.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

cdawrld said:


> That is what i have been wanting but you are right right, pricey. I have not been able to commit to loosing the clearence. I did see one post about a 230 with a compartment added in the belly with the hatch in the floor of the front cargo bay. Not sure if it was this forum.


That's interesting.i just put a compartment in the floor in the garage area of my 280 RS.12.5 deep.Holds 4 6 volt batteries and extra room for oil and filters ect for the atv.At that depth works out perfect for the supports and runs flush with the bottom of the hitch frame.Didn't want to lose any clearance.Now i can make a cage where the batteries use to go for blocks ect.Hope to get some pics up at some point when the job is 100% complete.
[/quote]
Please more info on this Tourdfox. I just finished installing a Xantrex inverter. Now I need the dual 6v setup but have limited tongue weight. I really like your solution. 
So cut a hole in cargo area floor. Add metal box. Bolt lip to floor. Fasten down a lid. Sounds perfect.
[/quote]

I'll have pictures posted from start to finish on this project soon i hope.A bit more involving than just cutting a hole in the floor and adding a box.Yes bolt lip to floor with welded supports underneath.the lid is hinged and made of checkerplate to match the ramp checkerplate flap.I am super happy with the way this is turning out so far.But like everything.very expensive to have this custom made.


----------

